# Sae 68 gear  oil? ??



## umahunter (Dec 6, 2017)

Well I got my mill today and I need to change  the oil it says use sae 68 gear oil if I can't find that in town I'm wondering  what equivalent I could use wondering what others have done thanks for any help


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 6, 2017)

i think there may have been a translation error or something, i believe they are calling for ISO68 oil
you can use ISO68 hydraulic oil from tractor supply or other box store

here is a x reference
mobil:
*DTE 26 
ETNA 26*

*Shell:
Tellus 33 
Tellus 68 
Tellus 933 
Tellus Plus 68*

*Chevron:
AW Hydraulic Oil 68 
AW Machine Oil 68 
EP Machine Oil 68 
EP Machine Oil 70*

*Exxon:
Humble Hydraulic 1197 
Humble Hydraulic H68 
Nuto H54 
Nuto H68*

*Texaco:
Rando HD 68 *


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 6, 2017)

Agreed.  ISO68 is available from TSC as well as most NAPA stores.

Mike


----------



## SSage (Dec 6, 2017)

I've been using the Mystic brand ISO 68 from Tractor Supply. Another source has been the Zorro website, they have the medium ISO 68 from Mobil and its not bad price wise if it ships for free. I'll probably order from Zorro next time and get a few different oils, its actually cheaper than my local TSC.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Dec 6, 2017)

First I'd ask Matt if the oil in the head arrived in it or if he filled it before shipping the mill to you.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 6, 2017)

AW68 hydraulic oil should be available at any farm store. implement dealer, or tractor dealer.  It is perfectly acceptable for lubricating machine tools.  I bought my last gallon at an auto supply store at a great price.


----------



## ddickey (Dec 6, 2017)

Runnings will have it also.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 7, 2017)

ISO 68 is actually 20w SAE, correct?

Mobil DTE has anti-foaming in it.  Mobil DTE Heavy-Medium is a little thicker.  Both have anti-corrosion properties.  Whatever oil you choose, the anti-corrosion property would be important.
As a side note, Vactra Way Oil 2 is also ISO-68 but has tactifiers in it so it is less likely to drip.


----------



## mksj (Dec 7, 2017)

ISO 68 has a viscosity of ~20W SAE motor oil and ~80W SAE gear oil, but this only tells part of the characteristics as the viscosity changes appreciably with temperature.  The operating temperature of an engine is very different than a gearbox. Mobil DTE Heavy-Medium and DTE 26 are both ISO 68 oils, both would be appropriate for use in mill and lathe gearboxes. Machines that rely on splash lubrication, it can be detrimental to use a higher viscosity oil then specified by the manufacturer. In cold climates, a slightly thinner viscosity may be appropriate, otherwise run you machine unloaded at a lower speed until the oil heats up to temperature. There is always some confusion between the Mbil DTE 20 series "Hydraulic oil" and the Mobil Named Series "gear oils", but both are appropriate for use with gears and bearings.

Way oil would not be used in a gear head, but sometimes used where there are slow turning gears that extend out of the oil bath, such as the carriage.  I have not seen it used in oil submersed gearbox, but may be more appropriate in open "Norton Style" gearboxes where you want the oil to stick to the gears. I use Vacuoline 1409 for my Norton gearbox and ways, definitely more tacky than the Mobil Vactra Way #2 oil I was using previously.  The Vaculine is indicated for use with gear boxes, where Vactra does not have this indication according to another HM memeber who spoke to Mobil.







Mobil DTE Oils:
https://www.mobil.com/English-US/Industrial/pds/GLXXMobil-DTE-Named-Series
https://www.mobil.com/en/industrial/lubricants/product-series/mobil-dte-20-series


----------



## grover (Jul 4, 2021)

I would bet this is what PM sells. I'm getting a PM 940 and this sounds like the direct replacement.



			https://www.grainger.com/product/MILES-LUBRICANTS-Mineral-49CL34
		


10 minutes from me and I can pick it up. When I get my mill.

Gear box oil ...not hydraulic oil.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 4, 2021)

Just to be clear there is SAE68 wt and ISO68 which are not the same thing - at all.  

But, frankly any hydraulic oil in the headstock of the mill will work out fine.  The ways really need way oil though, and you didn't specify. so there it is.


----------

